# meaning of duplicate dependency in ipmon



## Bill Evans at Mariposa (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm still trying to understand how services work together.  (Perl is my friend.)  In stock 10.1-RELEASE, I find the following line in /etc/rc.d/ipmon:

```
# REQUIRE: FILESYSTEMS hostname sysctl FILESYSTEMS ipfilter
```
Does the order of the dependencies list matter, and why does FILESYSTEMS occur twice?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't think either the order or the number of occurrences matters.  rcorder(8) does not really say.  The second FILESYSTEMS looks like a mistake to me.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 8, 2015)

It looks like it was fixed in head 2 months ago:
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=275324


----------

